# Shrimp & Algae?



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

i've had quite a problem with black beard algae and hair algae in my tank.
have heard that yamato and malayan shrimp will help.

can anyone give some advice?
thanks!


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Never had any success with shrimp getting rid of a significant hair algae infestation, and never seen any of them touch BBA.

Hopefully, someone else will have something happier to tell you about it. There are ways to treat both, but you would have to post your water conditions before any advice will be forthcoming.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Never had any luck with shrimp and BBA either. Otos don't work, can't get ahold of SAE. What helped me was decreased lighting and increased CO2.


----------



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

hmm..the owner of the LFS i frequent said that malayan shrimp will eat BBA, but in small amounts, so it's advisable to buy more.

what shrimp have you guys used that is unsuccessful against BBA?

but if i were to decrease lighting, it wouldn't be really good for the plants, would it? SAEs are everywhere in LFS here..they're rare in the US?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The best BBA eater is the *true* SAE, so if you can get them easily I would. However they will only eat the new growth not the established growth.

For hair algae Amanos, Tiger & Cherry shrimp are good.

If you are having a algae problem you need to find out the cause, getting algae eaters will not solve the problem.

If you post more info about your tank & water parameters we can help.


----------



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

just bought 200 malayan shrimp to add to the existing population of 60..
100 for S$10..

the LFS owner say that they will eat the algae, but in small amounts, so i thought i'd buy more. many of them have eggs near the swimmerets! 

as for the tank specs..the lights are on for 10 hours/day..with injection of co2 through a co2 reactor..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

:shock: Lots of shrimp! at a great deal!

Lights on for 10 hours daily is good & injected C02 is great.

How about water parameters, water changes & WPG?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

giddygid, i know the advice is overwrought and almost banal now... but get your CO2 levels up and steady each day (25-30mg/l) and keep your plants well fed and well lit, and algae will be the least of your worries. With heavy BBA growth though, it could take 2-3 weeks for noticeable reduction.


----------



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

water parameters are fine..

nitrates at 10mg/l
nitrites 0 mg/l
Gh 6-7
KH 3
pH 6.8-7.0

water change 1/3 weekly..as for wpg..i haven't checked the lights yet! :lol:


----------



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

haha..thanks budak!
really appreciate the advice!


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Can you calculate your CO2 level using the online calculators here or on AQ? I won't say how much it is but it's too low. And 6.8-7.0 is a poor result range for a pH test kit.... 

Ditto for your lighting level... do you want me (or someone else here) to kindly go over to your place and help you calculate your WPG?


----------



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

what's the url for the calculator?
hmm..why is the pH results a poor one?

thanks for the offer, maybe after my examinations, will be much more freed up then!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The readings you posted are good; do you know your P04 reading? There could be a inbalance in the two (N03 & P04).

With a KH of 3 and PH of 6.8 gives you 14ppm of C02.
With a KH of 3 and PH of 7.0 gives you 9ppm of C02.
14ppm is good but 9ppm is to low, to help get rid of algae you need to get the C02 between 20-30ppm.

If you have normal florescents then it is 10watts per foot. It should also say on the bulb.


----------



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

nope..i don't know the PO4 reading..sorry!

took your advice and increased the co2..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would either buy a P04 test kit or have your LFS test it for you. If you have an inbalance in your N03 & P04 or high P04 both can cause a algae. If keeping plants a P04 test is one of those much needed test kits.


----------

